# BlueVM shared hosting down



## bizzard (Jul 1, 2013)

Hope this is the right place to post.

So, the CPanel shared hosting service from BlueVM is down for more than 18 hours and still no official response from the team on it. Not yet sure whether they manage shared and reseller clients on a single server. I haven't bumped any tickets as I know it won't help, but there are many others in the IRC channel who hasn't received an update yet.

Why this post?

I am not stupid to expect 100% uptime from a budget provider, but I would like to know about the cause for it. BlueVM has told many times that they will take care of the notification system, but even now, its not happening. And the weired thing is that, there is no staff available in IRC for almost 10hours, since I am awake. Are they running away from the issues?


----------



## vanarp (Jul 1, 2013)

18 hours of downtime without any communication from the host is unusual. As much I do not want to relate pricing with QoS, it does play a role probably.


----------



## thuvienvps (Jul 1, 2013)

> I apologize for my delay in making this statement. This incident could not have happened at a worse time. My move from Hawaii to Colorado began this week and as part of that I had to pack up everything in my house, file a ton of paperwork, ship my car (military shipment), etc... As part of that I'm writing this from an entirely empty house as I wait until Monday to finalize the paperwork I need to get out of the military.
> 
> My staff discovered a tweet from TwoDayExploit on the 25th of June. The tweet stated that TwoDayExploit had dumped our WHMCS database and would release the passwords and data shortly. Around the same time a large outflow of data was detected by our monitoring system setup. It was at that time we decided to take the entire VPS responsible for our billing system offline (along with hypervm) to run through the logs and detect exactly what had happened. We posted the message on LET (VPS Board was down at the time) and on our twitter feeds. I had intended to issue everyone an email about it, but my circumstances called me away to handle my move. My staff picked up the torch and continued to scan through the logs and check for any possible breach.
> 
> Around the time of the Twitter post someone uploaded a png image to our service as part of a ticket consisting of 1 MB of raw randomized text (no actual image). They then proceeded to load up that "image" from our site several hundred times, making the data flow outbound appear abnormally high until we took down our WHMCS installation. A review of the logs showed the image being loaded up and confirmed our hypothesis: There was no breach. As such we restarted the system and felt that it was unnecessary to email everyone about the incident due to the fact that we had already confirmed it fake. We appreciate everyone's support during this time and once again I apologize for the lack of communication on my end.


Maybe this is reason for slow respond?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 1, 2013)

That was related to his admins taking down WHMCS though, not CPanel, and was just explaining the lack of announcement. Surely the techs could still answer tickets about the CPanel downtime?


----------



## vanarp (Jul 1, 2013)

thuvienvps said:


> Maybe this is reason for slow respond?


 
Could be. But I think BlueVM is not one man show.


----------



## Chronic (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm on their reseller plan. Hopefully they get this sorted soon.


----------



## Ishaq (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello,

Sorry for not being active here, I'm currently in France.

Yes apparently we're moving cPanel S3 to a server with 1TB disks due to space almost reaching it's limit (apparently there's a problem, so we're waiting on IPMI, DC is slow :/). cPanel S4 is fine.

I apologize that we didn't announce or notify customers, I was pretty annoyed too.. sysadmin in charge said it was 3 AM when he started and he forgot to massmail or update our Twitter page.

If anyone else has any questions or problems, please feel free to PM me or contact me via my email ([email protected])

Thank you.


----------

